# Supercard SD for GBC games?



## VegaDaedra (Jan 24, 2014)

Hi,

I know that the Gameboy Advance will support Gameboy Color games, but in term of using the Supercard SD (which is for GBA games), will it support GBC games as well?


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 24, 2014)

No, only F2A series supported the GBC and that was with a fancy adapter called the GB Bridge (and being built to handle it).

Anything you get on the supercard will be emulation. The goomba and goomba color emulators are pretty good though, though the GBA playing abilities leave quite a bit to be desired the GB/GBC emulation is OK enough. They even have some older versions built into the loader if memory serves.


----------



## DanTheManMS (Feb 1, 2014)

The latest version of Goomba Color that comes pre-installed on the Supercard SD is an old "Alpha 6" version.  While it's convenient to just be able to click a *.gbc file and have it work automatically, you really shouldn't bother with it because that version is so old.  Instead, go to Dwedit's website to download the latest version of Goomba Color, use the included Goomba Frontend to manually make your own compilation of GB and GBC games (the output file can be no larger than 32 MB in size), and then run the resulting *.gba file through the Supercard patcher before placing it on your SD card.  Yes this is more steps, but it's much more enjoyable.


----------



## LoggerMan (Feb 2, 2014)

I wouldn't rely on emulation, you'll be spitting chips out of your nose when you discover one of your favorite games won't emulate properly. Thought the DSTwo would be perfect for emulation of handheld Nintendo's, but I notice all the differences.


----------



## crea (Feb 16, 2014)

If you own a DS, look no further than Gameyob, or even the older Lameboy. Both emulate pretty accurate, depending on your choice of settings, way better then goomba color.

If you want pixel perfect, the "usb 64m smart card" or similar flash cards are the way to go for GB/GBC. It is the closest to original games you could get, as it runs on the original gameboys as well as GBA's.

On a side note, Supercard SD is actually pretty good for GBA games. Yes there are a handful of games that will suffer from slowdowns, but they are so few it does not matter too much.


----------



## iSubaru (Feb 16, 2014)

Interesting, I tought Lameboy was best out there but now You mention Goomba Color I will try it out :3
SuperCard DSTwo can emulate NES and GBA "officially" (also some MAME stuff).
Not sure how it goes with GBC, probably only done-so-far GBC Emulators (like Lameboy or Goomba).

To launch GBC game from GBA Flashcard we would have to have some magic converter which would do magic (however such one doesn't exist as far as I know)...

EDIT #1
300 posts~


----------



## crea (Feb 16, 2014)

iSubaru said:


> Interesting, I tought Lameboy was best out there but now You mention Goomba Color I will try it out :3


 
Maybe you misunderstood, my recommendation is GB/C emulator gameyob for DS. Second is Lameboy, then Goomba Color latest for GBA&DS.


----------



## iSubaru (Feb 16, 2014)

Ah my bad then, sorry for mess 
Well another idea is to find GBC Flashcard but it will probably cost tons of money (error "tons" intended)


----------

